# It's been great here but I must move on.



## northernlightssmokn (Apr 4, 2007)

I just want to personaly thank EVERYONE here on the site for all the good times in the last 3 months!! I want to thank Bubba for the great electrical advice, TBG for tips on a starts room and Stonybud for the information on compact growing. I also feel honored in being given the opprotunity to share my experiences with others. 
   Stonybud, I want to thank you for having this site, if you are the true owner. You do the growing world a GREAT service!!
   I feel that I must remove myself from somewhere I can't be myself. This site has tightened the reignes on "cussing" to include common sayings that I use regularly such as the anitials.."w.t.f" and "b.s". In reading the post by stony and seeing the responses to my response, it is clear to me that there are two choices...change my vocabulary or respectivly leave. I choose to leave.
   I am a member of norml and fight localy for the rights of marijuana users on a regular basis. I promise although I am not a member to this site, I will continue to fight for our cause anywhere I am. 
  Take care and GOD bless everyone here.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Apr 4, 2007)

im sorry to hear that u feel its necessary for you to leave just because you cant curse anymore...either way u know well be here and welcome you back if u ever decide to return


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow...I can't believe someone is leaving because of this. I'm sorry, man...hope you come back! Btw, this is my 666 post...lol.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Apr 5, 2007)

are you garsh dern kiddin me LOL... 


Choosing to leave a quality site like this for this reason seems a bit petty don't you think? Oh well LOVE, PEACE, and CHICKEN GREASE!


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 5, 2007)

I for one will miss you man, we spoke in chat a few times and I got a good vibe from you.

I think censorship is a touchy subject with me too, but I also think a simple request for politeness was blown way out of proportion.

I think it is sad that you feel you must go, but we must maintain this site with a majority in mind...and unlike other sites....the majority here is polite without being asked to be...so...chilling at MP is good and will continue as it has, and I intend to keep things the way they are.

This is an open forum, you do not need to register to view it.  We cannot control the fact that minors will view it.  It is up to us adults to give the youth the right impression, as in life.


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 5, 2007)

Con dos cojones!! NLS I will truely miss you my friend.  I also really respect the fact that you have values and morals that you live by.  I do not plan to leave this site all together, however I can say that my communication will be limited, because that is what they want. To limit our communication...i mean that is what censorship does.  However, I respect that. It´s thier choice. But man, leaving the site.....I think that is too much. If you do decide to permanently go, I wish you the best my friend.  

*kindphriend*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 5, 2007)

*You guys are killing me. I just don't understand why it is so hard not to swear.   I mean come on guys are you kids or adults? Last time i checked my clock adults didn't need to swear to get their point across ya know. You guys really need to sit back and think about this with a clear head. I mean if ya need to swear send the person a PM it's not that hard. *

*Hey KP you say that your communication will be limited know. You mean to tell me that you can't communicate with another member without swearing? Come on man i know you better than that.   I myself hate to see any of you go but if that's what you feel is right then so be it. *


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 5, 2007)

No, I can perfectly communicate without swearing. (obviously, i´ve written what 179 posts now without swearing) The point is that it is censorship and it impedes my expression. I understand why and I agree with you to a certain point.  I wouldn´t want to see someone on here cussing someone out for some reason.....but THAT is being offensive.  Me writing two letters that stand for something when i´m talking about getting busted or my plants dying and then my post getting deleted for two letters is going too far. I am an adult and I know how to communicate on a mature level without swearing. From my point of view, if some really conservative type comes on here and is reading a post about how to grow and sees the f word and gets offended, then that is his/her problem. He/she is a close-minded person. I am not a superficial person and care little about the opinions of others, because I know who I am and am confident in that. I do not use foul language to degradate people or to show power and control, but sometimes....and I think we all understand this, foul language is used as a form of expression. Maybe there are other ways to say it, but to each his own. I don´t think Mary Magdalene should be painted with a bunch of poopy, but for some it is a form of expression that envokes feelings and emotions to all who see it, some don´t like it, some love it. What I´m trying to say is that we should be free to express ourselves however we want. In holland they swear on the television. In spain they have porn on after 12.  Are the people offended? No they are educated to know that this is a time and a place for adults....much like this site is a place for adults and mature open-minded people. If someone comes on here and starts a swear rant about something, your job as moderators is to identify that as offensive and delete it.  If I write three letters describing a cop that just busted me for a seed.....who am I offending? The cop? Do you care? I left the USA because I didn´t feel free to be who I am, I had to be who they wanted me to be and follow their rules. However, for me this "no swearing" rule is not something that is going to change who I am so i don´t plan to leave, but I do feel that it is a typical form of Americanization.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 5, 2007)

kindphriend said:
			
		

> No, I can perfectly communicate without swearing. (obviously, i´ve written what 179 posts now without swearing) The point is that it is censorship and it impedes my expression. I understand why and I agree with you to a certain point. I wouldn´t want to see someone on here cussing someone out for some reason.....but THAT is being offensive. Me writing two letters that stand for something when i´m talking about getting busted or my plants dying and then my post getting deleted for two letters is going too far. I am an adult and I know how to communicate on a mature level without swearing. From my point of view, if some really conservative type comes on here and is reading a post about how to grow and sees the f word and gets offended, then that is his/her problem. He/she is a close-minded person. I am not a superficial person and care little about the opinions of others, because I know who I am and am confident in that. I do not use foul language to degradate people or to show power and control, but sometimes....and I think we all understand this, foul language is used as a form of expression. Maybe there are other ways to say it, but to each his own. I don´t think Mary Magdalene should be painted with a bunch of poopy, but for some it is a form of expression that envokes feelings and emotions to all who see it, some don´t like it, some love it. What I´m trying to say is that we should be free to express ourselves however we want. In holland they swear on the television. In spain they have porn on after 12. Are the people offended? No they are educated to know that this is a time and a place for adults....much like this site is a place for adults and mature open-minded people. If someone comes on here and starts a swear rant about something, your job as moderators is to identify that as offensive and delete it. If I write three letters describing a cop that just busted me for a seed.....who am I offending? The cop? Do you care? I left the USA because I didn´t feel free to be who I am, I had to be who they wanted me to be and follow their rules. However, for me this "no swearing" rule is not something that is going to change who I am so i don´t plan to leave, but I do feel that it is a typical form of Americanization.


*Understood.  *


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 5, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Understood.  *


 
Not well said?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 5, 2007)

kindphriend said:
			
		

> Not well said?


*You cought that. :rofl: *


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 5, 2007)

Peace man..it was nice talking to you a couple times


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 5, 2007)

kindphriend said:
			
		

> No, I can perfectly communicate without swearing. (obviously, i´ve written what 179 posts now without swearing) The point is that it is censorship and it impedes my expression. I understand why and I agree with you to a certain point. I wouldn´t want to see someone on here cussing someone out for some reason.....but THAT is being offensive. Me writing two letters that stand for something when i´m talking about getting busted or my plants dying and then my post getting deleted for two letters is going too far. I am an adult and I know how to communicate on a mature level without swearing. From my point of view, if some really conservative type comes on here and is reading a post about how to grow and sees the f word and gets offended, then that is his/her problem. He/she is a close-minded person. I am not a superficial person and care little about the opinions of others, because I know who I am and am confident in that. I do not use foul language to degradate people or to show power and control, but sometimes....and I think we all understand this, foul language is used as a form of expression. Maybe there are other ways to say it, but to each his own. I don´t think Mary Magdalene should be painted with a bunch of poopy, but for some it is a form of expression that envokes feelings and emotions to all who see it, some don´t like it, some love it. What I´m trying to say is that we should be free to express ourselves however we want. In holland they swear on the television. In spain they have porn on after 12. Are the people offended? No they are educated to know that this is a time and a place for adults....much like this site is a place for adults and mature open-minded people. If someone comes on here and starts a swear rant about something, your job as moderators is to identify that as offensive and delete it. If I write three letters describing a cop that just busted me for a seed.....who am I offending? The cop? Do you care? I left the USA because I didn´t feel free to be who I am, I had to be who they wanted me to be and follow their rules. However, for me this "no swearing" rule is not something that is going to change who I am so i don´t plan to leave, but I do feel that it is a typical form of Americanization.


 
I am envious of your culture...but in my opinion, it is up to us to prove to the rest of the world that we are intelligient, and courteous herbal users....not a bunch of wild rebellious potheads.   As with everything, there must be balance.


----------



## theyorker (Apr 5, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *You guys are killing me. I just don't understand why it is so hard not to swear.  I mean come on guys are you kids or adults? Last time i checked my clock adults didn't need to swear to get their point across ya know. You guys really need to sit back and think about this with a clear head. I mean if ya need to swear send the person a PM it's not that hard. *
> 
> *Hey KP you say that your communication will be limited know. You mean to tell me that you can't communicate with another member without swearing? Come on man i know you better than that.  I myself hate to see any of you go but if that's what you feel is right then so be it. *



Well I just read KP's second post and I'll second TBG's opinion...Welll stated my "phriend".

Just to reiterate, I don't HAVE to swear. EDITED _by hick_ Please, let's let this die...I SENT YOU MODS A PM TELLING YOU WHAT I WOULD DO IF YOU DIDN'T BAN ME.  THIS STARTS IT FOR REAL.  I GOTTA GO TO WORK NOW, BUT WHEN I GET HOME TONIGHT IF I CAN STILL POST THE FLAMING BEGINS.  HICK THAT EDIT IS ABSOLUTE BULLSHIT


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2007)

nls- I hope you reconsider.  You are a valuable member here.   Please don't leave.  

Or maybe just take some time to think about it, then come back.    I really think you won't find this great a community elsewhere.  Someone else said it, but with the no cussing ruke we really do look to have more class.  That can only have a positive impact on us in my opinion.

Just think about it, okay.  I'd hate to lose ya.


----------



## noodles (Apr 5, 2007)

I think what the Mods are trying to say is that when you type your words you can personally pick what your saying but when you talk with yours peers it comes naturally when speaking. So in other words you determine ahead of time what you say on this site before typing. What is so hard about changing your true feelings for another word.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 5, 2007)

I second what SmokinMom says. I honestly can't understand what all the fuss is about ... Peace

If you do insist on leaving, I would like to wish you luck

As we say here in Ireland " As you slide down the bannister of life, may all the splinters be pointing in the right direction"  :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 5, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> As we say here in Ireland " As you slide down the bannister of life, may all the splinters be pointing in the right direction" :aok:


 
LOVE that.  I am going to have to remember that one.


----------



## Hick (Apr 5, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> Well I just read KP's second post and I'll second TBG's opinion...Welll stated my "phriend".
> 
> Just to reiterate, I don't HAVE to swear. EDITED _by hick_ Please, let's let this die...I SENT YOU MODS A PM TELLING YOU WHAT I WOULD DO IF YOU DIDN'T BAN ME.  THIS STARTS IT FOR REAL.  I GOTTA GO TO WORK NOW, BUT WHEN I GET HOME TONIGHT IF I CAN STILL POST THE FLAMING BEGINS.  HICK THAT EDIT IS ABSOLUTE BULLSHIT



*As you wish, yorker. I tried to deter this from happening. I thought we were makeing progress in pm's. I guess not.. 
Personal insults , flameing and name calling, along with your "desire" to be banned,...and your threats
all have contributed to this descision.
  "I" will not allow it.


*

..you left me absolutely no choices yorker...


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 5, 2007)

> I think what the Mods are trying to say is that when you type your words you can personally pick what your saying but when you talk with yours peers it comes naturally when speaking. So in other words you determine ahead of time what you say on this site before typing. What is so hard about changing your true feelings for another word.


 
I for one have a real problem speaking without cussing. I could (and sometimes do) literally swear every other word. But that is something I recognize, and therefore I am attempting to change my speech. As for typing I have no problems communicating without swearing, so I prefer to type. I believe "if I can do it, anyone can do it"!! I just wanted to say "THANK YOU!!" to all who regulate this sight. There are plenty of forums of this nature on the WWW that allow nudity and obscenities in there avatars and posts..... Thanks again MP for keeping a clean house!!
It is a shame, to see anyone leave the forum due to such a childish excuse....
Prof.


----------



## pussum (Apr 5, 2007)

kindphriend said:
			
		

> Con dos cojones!! NLS I will truely miss you my friend.  I also really respect the fact that you have values and morals that you live by.  I do not plan to leave this site all together, however I can say that my communication will be limited, because that is what they want. To limit our communication...i mean that is what censorship does.  However, I respect that. It´s thier choice. But man, leaving the site.....I think that is too much. If you do decide to permanently go, I wish you the best my friend.
> 
> *kindphriend*



"limit our communication"? Ok, how is it that they are limiting our communication? Can you not use one of the thousands of other words in the english language as a replacement for one? Your point still gets across wether you say F you or screw you. I guess it just doesn't make sense to me how you can think of this as, oh no, "BIG BROTHER" coming down on you. 

Obviously you have your own views and opinions, but come on. Get used to it man because no matter where you go or how old you get there will always be someone or something telling you what you can and can not say and do. These are called laws, like them or not, they are to be followed. Wether you are "free" or not doesn't mean a damn thing. It is both funny and sad to see that you actually think you have the "freedom" to say what you want when you want as you please.  I suggest you stop being such a drama queen and just deal with it and stick around. Try to take a stand against something that actually holds some weight. 

You are a good guy and we need more people like you around here. Don't leave or something as trivial as this.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 5, 2007)

cuz of swearing... lol yea i think its dumb too..

we are all adults here, and you should be able to handle the cussing.. but dont.. or cant ignore em either...

you act as if there are lil kids that come on this site and might see this language and start to use it. but you all know thats BULL... and no one should have to leave due to this crapola...  :bugger:   <----- and why is this on here if you cant swear..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 5, 2007)

kindphriend said:
			
		

> I do feel that it is a typical form of Americanization.


Interesting that you think that. The owner of the site isn't American and he sets the rules, not any Americans.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 5, 2007)

Just to get some perspective on this silly issue, currently, there are 5,832 members here.

About 5 are upset about not being able to use foul language.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 5, 2007)

Im not upset about not being able to use foul language, just think its kinda dumb and the rules are set for lil kids.. but neways yes he makes the rules and if they dont wanna abide by the rules then whateve leave then.. :joint:


----------



## Insane (Apr 5, 2007)

Why is it dumb that we, as adults, should be expected to conduct ourselves in a civil, polite manner?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 5, 2007)

yea sure thats why..


----------



## Brouli (Apr 5, 2007)

theyorker  u my Idol man  ahahahhahahahah that was good what you wrote   you  got my crackin up .     Hick  dont be mad  we all got right to personal opinion about you guys.


NLS  sorry to lose you  Peace out .

BUt  why you  people on here make such a big deal out of that rule ??
about taking your freedom  and other **   if you  dont like the rules which are  set by MarPassion (whoever he is ) then  leave its very simple, this isn't only forum about MJ     some people got problems with Moderators i  did too i got spikes with Hick and others, but they are here just to keep eye on whats going on and  give they opinion ,advice and so on .  and i agree that some of them realy abusing power (       )  and  acting like little punks  but hey everybody got bad day . ( they just got more then anubody else ).


NLS  once again sorry to lose you buddy but i hope you will find more confortable place for you ,  mayby start your own forum ??  you never know


----------



## Insane (Apr 5, 2007)

Brouli, I have to say I completely disagree with pretty much everything you just posted.

Abusing power? The admins here have a tough job, and they volunteer for it. They make decisions based on the information at hand and their best judgement. Abusing power? Hardly. Acting like little punks? That is exactly what the admins are here to prevent!

What are you talking about???

BTW theyorker was banned because he gave Hick no other choice, if you read the post that caused him to be banned. theyorker has no one to blame for being banned but himself. You have no one to blame for theyorker being banned except for the theyorker. He brought it all upon himself, Hick gave him every chance to repent and instead he threatened to make more flaming posts which is simply unacceptable.

I say again: Why is it dumb that we, as adults, should be expected to conduct ourselves in a civil, polite manner?


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 6, 2007)

what is a yorker though? a pepperment paddy urging you to taste the sensation? The concept of york i just cant grasp. You must have been the most yorkiest of yorkers around though. Your dream was yorkification man i can tell 


> "limit our communication"? Ok, how is it that they are limiting our communication? Can you not use one of the thousands of other words in the english language as a replacement for one? Your point still gets across wether you say F you or screw you. I guess it just doesn't make sense to me how you can think of this as, oh no, "BIG BROTHER" coming down on you.


I dont think he brought big brother into this. Your counterpoint to him was to in general and generic. if you can replace f you with screw you whats wrong with "***"? its not like anyone has ever said "dubya tee eff" in conversation when shocked. Its not like anyone would pay much mind to ***. If you said it people would be more puzzled then shocked. 


> Interesting that you think that. The owner of the site isn't American and he sets the rules, not any Americans.


what is the leader by the way?


> About 5 are upset about not being able to use foul language.


30-45 people at a time may be active. It would be nice to get a real concensus on the issues by as many members as possible by a set date.


> -Why is it dumb that we, as adults, should be expected to conduct ourselves in a civil, polite manner?



what is so dumb is the fact you think it will change anyones mind. Polite talk want help the cause..


> You have no one to blame for theyorker being banned except for the theyorker.


there you go again. he asked to be ban so why are you preaching to him? why do you have to pile on people? 
[/QUOTE]If you cant beg him to stay without belittleing him why even beseech..?





> I am envious of your culture...but in my opinion, it is up to us to prove to the rest of the world that we are intelligient, and courteous herbal users....not a bunch of wild rebellious potheads


It has to do with the Leo Complex. Everyone here is seen as Leo from that '70s show. I don't think there is much that can ever be proven to the opposition. They arnt gonna budge on this. They might, MIGHT make it legal for the terminally ill, but thats as far as it goes. You have to be dieing, in agony to get them to relent. It's gonna take more then tea party talk to change minds. You want to talk about intelligience and class get rid of all the bong and 420 references. You think adding 420 to everything makes for a mature image? : 
I'm probally gonna take alot of heat here. im probally not welcome in this thread.

I wanna say Northernlights you seemed like a cool guy when I met you. I can't help but respect you for sticking to your guns even if you stand alone. They might call it stubborn, I call it principal. I hope you come back some day.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 6, 2007)

It's simply awesome how utterly lame this has become. The simplest request to watch your language has sparked these rediculous claims of censorship and not being able to express yourself and moderators abusing their power and on and on...Seriously guys, get a grip.

 All that's being asked of you is to be mature adults and to keep this forum clean of profanity for an even more user-friendly site. This site is paid for by MarP and is HIS forum. He sets the rules as he sees best for HIS forum. We are all guests here. If you go over to someone else's house and are told not to curse are you going to ignore the owner's rules and curse anyways? I would hope not, but if you do, you get the boot. Simple as that. It's the same thing here. You've been kindly asked to obey the rules of MarPassion's forum. So obey them without complaining or leave without making a fuss. It seems to me that it takes a lot more energy to whine about this rule than to simply just obey it. 

Think about how much more professional this forum looks compared to other places where people can only express themselves through cursing. These other forums I've been on look absolutely childish when compared to this one. When I read posts by people who curse a lot or "tok lioke dis n dat" I immediately think how unintelligent that person is. Not only that, I simply don't respect any advice that person offers because I simply don't think they know what they're talking about. Someone who composes themself professionally will definitely be paid attention to over someone who doesn't. Just because this is an Internet forum doesn't mean you can't behave professionally when asked to. 


NLS, I'm sorry to see you go. You gave great help and advice to new guys like myself and many others when we had questions. Good luck wherever you end up.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 6, 2007)

> [ you go over to someone else's house and are told not to curse are you going to ignore the owner's rules and curse anyways? /QUOTE]what if you were the governor of the state his house was in?
> 
> and this whole debate over us to stop cussing. they telling us to to stop cussing reminds me of the episode were Lois gets left in her aunt's will that cherrywood resort and the griffins move in and Peter starts acting all proper at that auction were he bets too much.


----------



## Insane (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't know why it's become such a huge debate. It's a very simple request for a very simple rule.

If we can completely get rid of cussing in these forums, then outsiders looking in will see us for what we are (most of us anyway): mature, responsible adults, who have careers and actually lead meaningful lives. 

If we allow cussing we become like every other MJ forum on the net, which would make us look like a bunch of delinquent stoners who are going nowhere in life and have no better way to express themselves than by cussing every other word. Come on guys, use a little bit of common sense here. You might not like it, but look at the bigger picture here and stop being so selfish about it.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 6, 2007)

BUt why you people on here make such a big deal out of that rule ?? - qoute

yea ok 


*heres my question to all of U..*

*why the F do u make a big deal out of making Weed legal? Answer- because its what the hell we want to do, and WE shouldnt be told by a govt (or you) what we can and cant do.. *

and YES this is now getting me ticked off.!! thats the big part of it... not really the fact that we cant swear but that ur trying to tell us what to do... and let me tell ya the same thing i told the govt when they tried telling me i need to stop smokin and get help.. 

**** IT - Quoted by Degeneration X


if its on tv and lil kids can hear that then why cant we say ****


that explaination or (question) better not get edited like it has b4 for stupidness 

you guys must think that other words are swear words and must be different than our culture or sumthing...

REally how do you edit "****" like say ur gonna tell someone that the water pump will **** the water up in a few minutes..?? why the H would that be edited and if u can come up with a good reason than i might stay but i know u aint got shhheeet and I've seen plenty of fools that use a really inapproipiate word and they didnt get edited pry still that same way.. but i cant use a word that a vaccumm does...


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 6, 2007)

GrewUp To ScrewUp said:
			
		

> > [ you go over to someone else's house and are told not to curse are you going to ignore the owner's rules and curse anyways? /QUOTE]what if you were the governor of the state his house was in?
> >
> > and this whole debate over us to stop cussing. they telling us to to stop cussing reminds me of the episode were Lois gets left in her aunt's will that cherrywood resort and the griffins move in and Peter starts acting all proper at that auction were he bets too much.
> 
> ...


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 6, 2007)

The principle is the same. You do not have any ownership of this website. MarPassion pays for this forum. It is his. He decides what rules he wants to govern HIS forum. If he says no swearing in HIS forum, then there is to be no swearing. What part of that are you having difficulty with?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 6, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> The principle is the same. You do not have any ownership of this website. MarPassion pays for this forum. It is his. He decides what rules he wants to govern HIS forum. If he says no swearing in HIS forum, then there is to be no swearing. What part of that are you having difficulty with?


 

YOU must not have read an earlier post its not really the fact that we get edited, but for dumb stuff and we are being told to only do this and only do that.. 

and so should it be different if we did do the donation ider( since we all would be putting in our 2 cents.)or those (75%) i think that poll came too somewhere round that, does that mean we can make up the rules.. no didnt think so.. 

read carefully and then re read, then maybe again


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 6, 2007)

*http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/*****



******

4 entries found for ******.
To select an entry, click on it.   ****[1,verb]****[2,noun]**** insuck-up Main Entry: *1*****


Pronunciation: 's&k
Function: _verb_
Etymology: Middle English _suken,_ from Old English _sucan;_ akin to Old High German _sugan_ to ****, Latin _sugere_
_transitive verb_
*1 a* *:* to draw (as liquid) into the mouth through a suction force produced by movements of the lips and tongue <_****__ed_ milk from his mother's breast> *b* *:* to draw something from or consume by such movements <_****_ an orange> <_****_ a lollipop> *c* *:* to apply the mouth to in order to or as if to **** out a liquid <_****__ed_ his burned finger>
*2 a* *:* to draw by or as if by suction <when a receding wave _****__s_ the sand from under your feet -- Kenneth Brower> <inadvertently _****__ed_ into the...intrigue -- Martin Levin> *b* *:* to take in and consume by or as if by suction <a vacuum cleaner _****__ing_ up dirt> <_****_ up a few beers> <opponents say that malls _****_ the life out of downtown areas -- Michael Knight>
_intransitive verb_
*1* *:* to draw something in by or as if by exerting a suction force; _especially_ *:* to draw milk from a breast or udder with the mouth
*2* *:* to make a sound or motion associated with or caused by suction <his pipe _****__ed_ wetly> <flanks _****__ed_ in and out, the long nose resting on his paws -- Virginia Woolf>
*3* *:* to act in an obsequious manner <when they want votes...the candidates come _****__ing_ around -- W. G. Hardy> -- usually used with _up_ <_****__ed_ up to the boss>
*4* _slang_ *:* to be objectionable or inadequate <our lifestyle _****__s_ -- _Playboy_> <people who went said it _****__ed_ -- H. S. Thompson> 
- ***** it up* *:* to make the effort required to do or deal with something difficult or unpleasant 


Its not a swear word, morons...


****
4 entries found for ****.
To select an entry, click on it. 
  ****[1,verb]****[2,noun]**** insuck-up   

Main Entry: 2****
Function: noun
1 : a sucking movement or force
2 : the act of sucking


----------



## Insane (Apr 6, 2007)

BushyKush, if you are an adult, you should know that as an adult to be part of any kind of society you need to follow some very simple rules. If you can't follow those very simple rules, I will quote Stoney Bud on this one "Don't let the door hit your you know what on the way out."

Because I don't think you bothered to read my last post, I'll copy and paste it into this post, and this time I beg you, beseech you, _implore you to please read the entire post and give it some serious thought before responding!!_

*If we can completely get rid of cussing in these forums, then outsiders looking in will see us for what we are (most of us anyway): mature, responsible adults, who have careers and actually lead meaningful lives. 

If we allow cussing we become like every other MJ forum on the net, which would make us look like a bunch of delinquent stoners who are going nowhere in life and have no better way to express themselves than by cussing every other word. Come on guys, use a little bit of common sense here. You might not like it, but look at the bigger picture here and stop being so selfish about it.*


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 6, 2007)

I have been following this debate for several days.  And I am also one of those who easily can stop using foul language here.  But to those of you who are angry I must say....

It's only while here at MP.  How much time do you spend here anyways that you can't abide by that one simple request?  You are free to go about your cursing anywhere else that you go.  They aren't asking for you to never ever curse ever again in your daily lives and such.  The big deal that some of you are making seems like you're being told you can never cuss ever again anywhere.  

It's just here where you need to refrain for pete's sake!.   <----  Look, a substitute for a possible bad word.  LOL.  

My .02


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 6, 2007)

> If we can completely get rid of cussing in these forums, then outsiders looking in will see us for what we are (most of us anyway): mature, responsible adults, who have careers and actually lead meaningful lives.
> If we allow cussing we become like every other MJ forum on the net, which would make us look like a bunch of delinquent stoners who are going nowhere in life and have no better way to express themselves than by cussing every other word. Come on guys, use a little bit of common sense here. You might not like it, but look at the bigger picture here and stop being so selfish about it.


Thank You Insane!!! If you do not agree with the above message. You are a part of the problem!!
Thanks 
Prof.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 6, 2007)

BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> YOU must not have read an earlier post its not really the fact that we get edited, but for dumb stuff and we are being told to only do this and only do that..


 
The only thing we've been asked to do is not swear on this one forum. If this is too difficult for you, consider going to another forum perhaps. I certainly don't feel as if the moderators are saying "do this and only do that." 



			
				BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> and so should it be different if we did do the donation ider( since we all would be putting in our 2 cents.)or those (75%) i think that poll came too somewhere round that, does that mean we can make up the rules.. no didnt think so..


 
Of course you can't. This is still MarPassion's forum. Here's the definition of "Donation"

*do·na·tion* 
1.an act or instance of presenting something as a gift, grant, or contribution. 

Making donations to this forum doesn't entitle you to any part of the ownership. I don't know where you got that idea in the first place. I'm pretty sure I didn't mention anything about it. I simply said MarP owns this forum and therefore he decides the rules of HIS forum. And the rule he's decided on is that there will be no profanity. You should take your own advice and re-read what I've written again. [/quote]


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 6, 2007)

For those of you that think S..,,u...,c,...k is a BAD WORD, you guys are pansies.* i dont have a problem with the rule.... thats why after i realize that i got edited for using the **** word or dropped the F bomb i never did it again.. ok u following so far or did u have a brain fart and lose it.. *

so that means that i have followed the dumb rule but u guys are tripping on that dumb word like its the nasty *C *word or the *F Bomb...*  or am i not following you now..

that word at the top that looks all spaced out is not a swear word, its used alot in a way that isnt rude or disrespectful. but u block it.. i hope you guys are this hard on your kids and friends and not just pullin an online power trip... 

i cant believe you guys think thats a bad word. what bout where u go if you dont go to heaven, do u consider that a bad word too? its in the bible. or u dont believe in that either?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 6, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> The only thing we've been asked to do is not swear on this one forum. If this is too difficult for you, consider going to another forum perhaps. I certainly don't feel as if the moderators are saying "do this and only do that."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


i know what a donation is.. thank you tho..

but u said he pays for the site.. thats that

and i responded (hypothetically speaking) if we ended up being the source of income for payin for the site.. should we be able to change the rules, and i said i didnt think so  and i never said nething bout getting ownership for the donations... LOL LOL LOL i dont want to own this website..

the current owner is doin a fine job..


and u show me where i swore and the word S.....u...,c .... k   does not count..why u ask? DEE DE DEE its not a swear word..


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 6, 2007)

oh yea by the way im not the one with the asteriks or editation in your location.. whos not following the rules??


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 6, 2007)

Actually I was wondering myself why **** is censored. I don't consider it a bad word. Just funny because you could be explaining something that has nothing to do with insulting anyone...Like telling someone how the plants **** water up through their roots...



			
				BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> oh yea by the way im not the one with the asteriks or editation in your location.. whos not following the rules??



I thought that's what the swear filter is for?? I also put that up before stoney posted about the swearing thing. I don't know if that's not allowed to have the asterisks or other random symbols in place of a word.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 6, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Actually I was wondering myself why **** is censored. I don't consider it a bad word. Just funny because you could be explaining something that has nothing to do with insulting anyone...Like telling someone how the plant's **** water up through their roots...


 
yes i know lol omg 

im not trying to be a jerk just trying to explain that part..

cuz i wasnt swearing 

i do admit when i first came here i did swear but i realize that blah blah blah u know that we cant use that language and i didnt use it again .. but everybodys against me on that one word... uhh i dunno .. 


i did use it that one time in a way that i told the govt but that was just then and only then.. i have never used it in any other way or in a disrespectful way..


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 6, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Actually I was wondering myself why **** is censored. I don't consider it a bad word. Just funny because you could be explaining something that has nothing to do with insulting anyone...Like telling someone how the plant's **** water up through their roots...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that's what the swear filter is for?? I also put that up before stoney posted about the swearing thing. I don't know if that's not allowed to have the asterisks or other random symbols in place of a word.


 
yea lol thats what its for but ur talkin to me bout swearing when ur doing the same thing but its in ur location.. and u say thats what i thought the swear filter is for.. so that makes it ok for you? but not me?

i dont get it?

and there was something bout replacing asteriks in a bad word or making look like one.. sorta like Phu add the * and the * and u know but yea thats part of it.. thats what i meant to put.. but yea if i find it ill put up the url.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 6, 2007)

Never said it made it ok for me and not you. Gone now anyway. I actually completely forgot I had that there until you pointed it out.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 6, 2007)

again why do u still have this if its such a big deal to use that S word that the vaccumm does or the water pump does.. u know that S word.. well why is this   :bugger:   on here cuz its much more disrespectful then that S word.. dont u agree..

what if i put one of those buggers. up and said hey you or you and then that(the bugger) then would u not be offended.. if u would be offended  than why is it on the site?? if you allow this to be on the site i will continue to use the S word in the appropiate way and never in the disrespectful way..    thanks


----------



## Hick (Apr 6, 2007)

bushy..."I" don't set the filter. I'm not sure that MarP' can. s..u..u..c..k is "filtered" automatically, as far as I am concerned. "I" don't regulate what "it" filters. 
If used in the most common context, it isn't curseing, foul, or indescent. 
I'm not sure why it's "filtered" and it has never been "edited" by a mod, when used in the proper context. that I know of.
  Lets let this thread fie.
Lets let the issue die.

As for the "contribution",..that would be for the inception of a "gallery" as some here  have requested.
It has nothing to do with "Who owns the site"..


----------

